# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Homeopathie is effectief en veilig

## afra1213

Onlangs is de langverwachte Engelse vertaling van het Zwitserse*HTA-rapport*(Health Technology Assessment) over homeopathie verschenen. De vele voordelen van deze vorm van complementaire geneeskunde komen in de analyse aan bod.

Dit belangrijke rapport levert bewijs voor de effectiviteit, lage kosten en veiligheid van homeopathische behandelingen.
De auteurs, Dr. Gudrun Bornhöft en professor Peter Matthiessen, stellen: Er is voldoende bewijs voor de experimentele en klinische effectiviteit, doeltreffendheid en veiligheid van homeopathie in vergelijking met traditionele behandelingen.

Referendum
Na de oorspronkelijke publicatie in 2006 werd in Zwitserland in 2009 een referendum gehouden over het opnemen van homeopathie en andere complementaire en alternatieve geneeswijzen in het Zwitserse ziektekostenpakket. Met een twee derde meerderheid stemde de bevolking in met de volksraadpleging. Eerder deze maand nam de Zwitserse regering een besluit om de wet te wijzigen.

Het 234 paginas tellende HTA-rapport analyseert het klinische onderzoek naar homeopathie. Zo worden samenvattingen gepresenteerd van 22 klinische tests waarvan 20 positief bewijs leveren voor de werking van homeopathie. Ook blijkt uit de klinische tests dat homeopathische behandelingen helpen tegen allergieën en luchtweginfecties.

Allergische reacties
De effectiviteit van homeopathie tegen allergieën wordt bovendien ondersteund door getuigeverklaringen. Jenny, een 31-jarige moeder uit Perthshire in Schotland had van kleins af aan al last van heftige allergische reacties. Ze schakelde over op homeopathie nadat ze immuun werd voor een aantal traditionele antihistaminica. Na haar behandeling heeft ze al twee jaar lang geen allergische reacties meer gehad. Het enige waar ik spijt van heb is dat ik niet eerder de hulp inriep van een homeopaat, zei Jenny. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat me dat jaren van ongemak en ziekte had kunnen schelen.

Voorzitter van de Britse Faculteit van Homeopathie Dr. Sara Eames*zei: De publicatie van het Zwitserse HTA-rapport over homeopathie in het Engels levert een belangrijke bijdrage aan het onderzoek naar homeopathie.

Het informeert patiënten, artsen en beleidsmakers die homeopathie evalueren.

Bron:Britishhomeopathic.org via: Happynews.nl

http://rd.springer.com/book/10.1007/...20638-2/page/1

----------


## Flogiston

In principe interessant. Maar er komen direct vragen op. Heel veel vragen.

Over welke vorm van homeopathie hebben ze het?
Er zijn veel vormen. Van sommige vormen weet de wetenschap dat het werkt, van andere vormen weet de wetenschap dat het niet werkt.
Hoe hebben ze de homeopathie onderzocht?
Ik lees daar niets over. Ik lees alleen dat ze een positief resultaat hadden, maar hoe ze daaraan kwamen (en dat is het enige dat _echt_ telt) staat er niet bij.
Ervan uitgaande dat ze het over de vorm van homeopathie hebben waarvan de wetenschap zegt dat het niet werkt: wat geeft deze onderzoekers het vertrouwen dat hun onderzoek zoveel beter is dan al die andere onderzoeken?
Zoals iemand ooit zei: "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence". Ofwel: als je iets wilt bewijzen dat tegen de gevestigde kennis ingaat, zul je met veel sterker bewijs moeten komen dan als je iets onbekends wilt bewijzen, of als je extra bewijs wilt leveren voor iets dat al zo ongeveer bekend is.
Ik lees niets over het al dan niet "extraordinary evidence" dat hun testen zouden moeten leveren.
Wat vinden zij van al die bestaande onderzoeken die zeggen dat homeopathie niet werkt?
Als je ergens tegenin gaat, moet je op z'n minst goed ingaan op de argumenten van andersdenkenden. Daar lees ik niets over.
Waarom wordt in het artikel een referendum genoemd? Dat heeft er toch niets mee te maken? Het gaat om de vraag of we kunnen laten zien dat homeopathie werkt. Wat de mening van de bevolking is, staat daar los van.
Waarom wordt één enkel voorbeeld genoemd, zonder dat we ook maar iets over haar specifieke situatie weten?
Zo'n voorbeeld ondersteunt de stelling van het onderzoeksrapport op geen enkele manier.
Waarom komen in het artikel alleen medestanders aan het woord?
Dit is preken voor eigen parochie. Natuurlijk zijn je medestanders het met je eens. Dat zegt echter niets over je gelijk. De enige manier om de waarheid te kunnen ontdekken, is het tegen elkaar afwegen van _beide_ visies. Dat mis ik hier.

Kortom, meer vragen dan antwoorden.

----------


## afra1213

Beste Flogiston,

Je heb gelijk er zijn nog veel antwoorden te zoeken. Ik las dit artikel toevallig ik heb zelf geen enkele ervaring met homeopathie maar wel 6 jaar met kruiden geneeskunde.

Ik weet voor zelf dat deze enorm goed kunnen werken mits ze van goede kwaliteit zijn en
je de mogelijkheid heb om te bepalen welk kruid goed is voor de bewuste persoon.
Ik weet ook dat dit geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs is maar voor mij persoonlijk is dit voldoende bewijs dat kruiden goed kunnen werken en zelf iets kunnen genezen wat niet te genezen was

----------


## Flogiston

Dat kruiden goed kunnen werken is al lang bekend en volkomen geaccepteerd.

Dat heeft echter niets met homeopathie te maken.

Helaas vallen kruidenmiddeltjes niet onder dezelfde strenge regels waaraan medicijnen moeten voldoen. Ik begrijp niet waarom dat zo is (nou ja, ik begrijp het wel, dat komt door de lobby van de kruidenmiddeltjesproducenten - maar het zou niet zo moeten zijn).

Nu kun je niet zomaar een kruidenmiddel kopen, want je weet niet of het wel veilig is. Met eenvoudige wetgeving zouden we _wel_ zekerheid kunnen hebben, en zouden er veel meer kruidenmiddelen gebruikt kunnen worden dan nu het geval is.

----------


## Flogiston

Sorry dat ik alweer zo snel een bijdrage plaats. Maar ik vind dit erg interessant, dus ik ben op zoek gegaan naar informatie. Wat ik tegenkwam vond ik interessant genoeg om met jullie te delen.

Allereerst: dit Zwitserse onderzoek dateert al van 26 juni 2006. Het is gepubliceerd op de bekende publicatiesite PubMed.

Een vergelijkbaar, maar veel omvangrijker onderzoek is uitgevoerd in opdracht van de Britse House of Commons. Het is op 22 februari 2010 gepubliceerd. Het complete onderzoeksrapport is beschikbaar op de website van The British Parliament.

Het Britse rapport spreekt duidelijke taal. Het noemt homeopathie "witchcraft" (hekserij). Na een grondige analyse van alle bewijsmateriaal, voor en tegen, concludeert het rapport dat er geen manier bestaat waarop homeopathie zou kunnen werken - om homeopathie te laten werken zouden we ons begrip van de natuurkunde, de scheikunde, en de biologie compleet moeten herschrijven, aldus het rapport.

Niet alleen kan het theoretisch niet werken, ook het bewijs uit de praktijk laat ons zien dat er geen verschil is te zien tussen een homeopathische behandeling en een behandeling met een placebo.

Aldus het Britse onderzoeksrapport. Zoals gezegd, het Britse rapport is veel uitgebreider dan het Zwitserse rapport.

Het is overigens opvallend dat voorstanders van homeopathie heel graag het (beperkte en oudere) Zwitserse rapport aanhalen, en het bestaan van het (uitgebreidere en nieuwere) Britse rapport het liefst verzwijgen...




Maar goed, hoe heeft het Zwitserse rapport dan zo positief kunnen zijn?

Het belangrijkste verschil tussen de Engelse en de Zwitserse onderzoekers is, dat de Engelse onderzoekers alleen die onderzoeken meenamen waarin hoge kwaliteitseisen werden gesteld aan het bewijs. De Zwitserse onderzoekers keken daarentegen óók naar onderzoeken die rammelende kwaliteitseisen hanteerden.

In hun rapport geven de Zwitsers eerlijk toe dat ze dat hebben gedaan. Ze zeggen er ook keurig bij dat hun resultaten alleen zo positief konden zijn doordat ze kwalitatief ondermaats bewijs accepteerden; wanneer ze alleen kwalitatief hoogstaande onderzoeken zouden hebben meegenomen, zou hun uitkomst zijn geweest dat homeopathie niet werkt, aldus de Zwitsers.

Ze hebben dus expres minderwaardige bewijsmethoden geaccepteerd, omdat dat de enige manier was om een positief resultaat te krijgen. Nou vraag ik je...!!!

----------

